# Hello there...



## madrv1 (Dec 28, 2009)

My name is Mike. I am from Puerto Rico but have spent the last 16 years in New Mexico and Texas. I promise that it was not by choice... first the Air Force kept me in New Mexico and then my wife kept me in Texas. We have 3 little ones... well no so little any more as 2 are approaching teenage years.

We are a Scout family... my boys are in Boys Scouts and my girl is a in Girl Scouts. We own two toy dogs whom in the presence of any human I show hate and dislike for them as they are girly dogs but in private I do care for them (get your mind out of the gutter  ).

I was looking for an exotic pet and settled on a beginner's tarantula or mantis. As I would be the responsible one for this pet, I am looking for a specimen that does not required a lot of time to keep happy. My kids as outdoor enthusiasts as they are, they are terrified of bugs and spider  . Don't ask me; I don't get it either.

Anyways, that is me in a nutshell. I have a passion for cars, vampires, fantasy, and photography. I am the biggest van wagon fan except for Football "Go Pack, Go!"


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome. Thanks for your service. Army vet myself.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Mike, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome and a mantis is a sure way to get them to like bugs!!! from OHIO!


----------

